# Final Cut Pro/firewire/sony Dcr Trv10 Video Camera



## pyurkinas (Aug 1, 2005)

I am trying to "log and capture" data into Final Cut Pro HD 4.5 from my Sony DCR TRV10 video camera using a firewire.  
One of these 3 items is somehow contaminating my mini DVs, causing  time breaks in the footage on the Final Cut Pro video screens (the image "gets stuck" and I eventually get "timecode break" error messages and the program aborts the " capture.")
 Sometimes I cannot even get the program to play my video, although it works fine on my camera screen in VTR mode.

The funny thing is, some mini DVs have  been successfully captured, but if I go back to them and try to capture again, I get the timecode breaks.
Also, I have successfully  captured data using the equipment at school, but when I try at home and these breaks occur, the mini DV is somehow permanently "messed up" and the time breaks will then occur on t he school equipment as well.
(I am using "capture NOW" so there should be no issue with my mini DV timecode, but just to be sure, I have even tried laying down timecode on the blank tapes.  And it even happens in the middle of a clip, where timecode wouldn't even change.)

I am wondering if the simple act of trying to capture can somehow cause breaks in a previously healthy mini DV.  And I am trying to figure out if my camera, the firewire, or the FCP program is at fault.

Finally, shouldn't I not even be getting a "timecode break" error if I am doing "capture NOW" as that is not dependent on timecode?  (when I hit the NOW button it says "waiting for timecode, and when the image breaks up it says "locating timecode break")

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------

